# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  My Hunting Diary 2014

## seandundee

On friday morning Dundee, Possum Trapper and i went looking for magpies, they are so cunning they stay just out of range but dundee managed to get 1 with the .22 Today me and Mrs Dundee were looking for magpies all day with the slug gun, well pt and dundee were out goat shooting and we kept trying until i shot one right in the chest and it flew away like it was a prickle,  this evening we went out and our main targets were rabbits and possums, we saw 3 rabbits but no luck  :Sad: 
No photo's though  :Oh Noes: 
By the way i did not brake a gate Dundee :-|

----------


## seandundee

Set my possom trap last night, i got nothing though  :Oh Noes:

----------


## mrs dundee

It  was a lovely night to  go spot lighting warm as didnt get anything saw a rabbit he didnt want a bar of us.All good   thou  and  fun.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, Sean did not break that gate, he was with me at the time. It was probably the phantom gate smasher.

----------


## seandundee

still no possums

----------


## Rushy

You need to go farther afield Sean.

----------


## seandundee

Yesterday my trap was turned upside down and 2 metres away from where i actually set it also the apple was gone!

----------


## Rushy

> Yesterday my trap was turned upside down and 2 metres away from where i actually set it also the apple was gone!


That is a clever possum. Keep trying, you will get it.

----------


## seandundee

Im not sure if its a possum

----------


## Rushy

> Im not sure if its a possum


I reckon it will be.

----------


## seandundee

Ok im gonna set my trap later

----------


## seandundee

*just went hunting i saw a rabbit and a hare but they were gone before i got a slug out of my pocket!!!*

----------


## mrs dundee

Too fast for you ah

----------


## Rushy

> *just went hunting i saw a rabbit and a hare but they were gone before i got a slug out of my pocket!!!*


That happens Sean. Don't worry about it.

----------


## Dundee

should of had one in the spout boy then snapped the slugonator shut...Aim ........Hit :ORLY: 

There is a rabbit or two at the run off first in first served :ORLY:

----------


## seandundee

just went and checked the magpie trap,yep we got one

he took 2 shots to the head with the slug gun

----------


## P38

Good work Sean.  :Thumbsup: 

Did you pluck him and make him into a pie?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## seandundee

yea a MAG-PIE Lol  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

last weekend

----------


## seandundee

Last night Dundee and i went out to find easter bunny, we went around the farm with the spotlight and the .22. The wet due was heavy, my glasses had water all over them, Dad spotted a hare so he picked up his gun and aimed but couldnt see through the scope. The next minute i see the hare running in to a deep valley so we let it live. I asked dad to go to the run - off and he said he better clear the scope first, so we went to the shed i cleared my glasses well he cleared the scope. We went over to the shed to get some fat just incase a magpie has eaten all the bate in the magpie trap. Off we went to the run-off we checked the magpie trap but nothing bate was gone though. so we went into a diffrent paddock saw a hare we chased after it and shot at it but he got away very luckily. we looked through all the bushes just incase we hit him, im sure he was hit but we still couldnt find him. so we left it. Then we went up into the top paddock and there were 2 hares so dad let me shine the spotlight on them and BANG! hit hes started kicking but he disapeared into the long grass so i shined the spotlight on the other one but he ran away. Next minute the injured hare gets up and ran in circles then he ran straight into the bike! I sat there laughing my head off he must of been hit real bad  :Dizzy:  :36 1 5: , he turned around stopped, BANG! hit. He kept on running he ran under the fence i said to dad "should i run after him" "no" said dad BANG! hit but he kept running "go chase him" said Dad. so i jumped off the qaud and sprinted after him, he didnt get very far. i grabbed his back legs and broke his neck. Finally! I think he was wearing a bullet proof vest! :Wtfsmilie:  I put him on the bike and we went after the one that ran away. we saw it then it ran under the fence so we went through the gate and saw him running along the ponds edge and he disapeared in to the valley, we went after him and spotted him again but nope he got away too  :Angry: . We went into the next paddock and saw one by the tree line dad handed the spotlight to me the i was holding on to the bike with one hand hanging half off so i swiched hands and pulled myself up then the hare disapeared into the long grass, we followed the treeline and still we couldnt find him. Then looked to my right and saw him half way up the hill staring at us with his big orange eyes dad turned the bike around then the hare started running up the hill BANG! hit shot him when he was running  :Grin: 
we went up to get him and dad ran him over just to make sure, then i got off the bike and went and grabbed him then i found out that he was shot in the bum so that he couldnt make a run. He was still alive and it took alot to kill him first i tryed to hit him and he dodged my hand i was thinking :Oh U !:  "what the hell???"  so then i held is legs broke his neck and put him on the front of the bike hurt my hand too but never mind :36 7 5: . We went down the hill saw anotherone! man its been a while since ive seen that many  :ORLY:  we chased after it and he went back in to the valley where 3 got away in there! "Get away Valley"  :36 22 1: 

so we went back home saw a possum but the neighbours dogs were behind it, he was safe and lucky, next minute he bolted off into the trees got back and took a photo and that was it! i had a great night out hunting

----------


## mrs dundee

Well done my boys,love the story. :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

Last Night went out for a hunt at the run off we got into the magpie paddock and the magpies had dragged the bait (fat) out of the trap. dundee reset that, then we went into another paddock and we saw a hare so we chased after that and it was running up the hill BANG! missed  :Pissed Off:  Dundee was reloading the .22 and it ran away, we couldnt find it. So we headed into the next paddock. i saw these orang eyes then BANG! out of the tree falls a possum, I climbed the fence and grabbed it then i started plucking it.
I think i did a very good job! :Have A Nice Day:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  :Wink: 

Exept for how dundee had to remind me to pluck the legs  :Zomg: 



Here is me holding the possum up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## P38

Good plucking skills Sean  :Thumbsup: 

Dad was right to remind you not leave any of that valuable fur behind.

My friend Jules Hunts possums for a living over in the Waitotara Valley , she tells me that when times get hard she even plucks the eyebrows  :Grin: 

Any Ideas why Dundee wasn't hitting anything all night long?   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## seandundee

> Good plucking skills Sean 
> 
> Dad was right to remind you not leave any of that valuable fur behind.
> 
> My friend Jules Hunts possums for a living over in the Waitotara Valley , she tells me that when times get hard she even plucks the eyebrows 
> 
> Any Ideas why Dundee wasn't hitting anything all night long?  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


LOL

----------


## Rushy

Well done young Sean. Was dad a bit off with his shooting because he is eating to much Watties?

----------


## seandundee

Never too much for him


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

Well done 

hmmmm was wondering why i didnt get easter eggs this year hahaha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

> Well done 
> 
> hmmmm was wondering why i didnt get easter eggs this year hahaha


Look at this



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Look at this


Ha ha ha ha that is quite funny Sean.

----------


## seandundee

Easter bunny eats most of the eggs thats why hes so fat


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:   :Thumbsup: 

Was that those two rabbits Dundee was shooting at the other night?  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## seandundee

> Was that those two rabbits Dundee was shooting at the other night? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yep


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

Just went out for a look saw a few bunnies but no luck exept for a hedgechog


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Better luck next time.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work on the possum Sean.

----------


## seandundee

I might set a trap today


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> I might set a trap today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Sean

Setting traps sounds like a good idea.  :Thumbsup: 

Way better than what I have to do today.  :Oh Noes:  

Post some pics or a video on how you set up your traps.

I'd be keen to see how they work.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> I might set a trap today


Good luck with that Sean. Let us know how you get on. Have you ever set snares?

----------


## seandundee

> Good luck with that Sean. Let us know how you get on. Have you ever set snares?


Nope cus noone shows me how to set them


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

I only use the cage trap


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Nope cus noone shows me how to set them


I am sure your dad would know how. Other than that, Google is your friend.

----------


## seandundee

Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

> Last Night went out for a hunt at the run off we got into the magpie paddock and the magpies had dragged the bait (fat) out of the trap. dundee reset that, then we went into another paddock and we saw a hare so we chased after that and it was running up the hill BANG! missed  Dundee was reloading the .22 and it ran away, we couldnt find it. So we headed into the next paddock. i saw these orang eyes then BANG! out of the tree falls a possum, I climbed the fence and grabbed it then i started plucking it.
> I think i did a very good job!
> Attachment 23204
> Exept for how dundee had to remind me to pluck the legs 
> Attachment 23205
> Attachment 23206
> 
> Here is me holding the possum up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Attachment 23207


Nice to see you getting some use out a the headlamp Sean .What you going to buy with the dollars from all the opossum fur ?

----------


## seandundee

Arrows for my bow


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

> Nice to see you getting some use out a the headlamp Sean .What you going to buy with the dollars from all the opossum fur ?


Ive only got 1 arrow


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Sean

Check out how these boys set their rabbit snares.

How to Make a Rabbit Snare - YouTube

Could be a good school holiday project.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

You can use string as well Sean.  Lay several snares to increase the probability of catching something. Don't be tempted to place them very close to a burrow entry as rabbits are particularly wary when they first exit their burrows.  Good luck.

----------


## seandundee

Ill try it, also last night we went for a look but saw nothing  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ill try it


Good.

----------


## seandundee

I got a possum today, i havent set a snare yet


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

And saw some public land deer didn't ya!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> And saw some public land deer didn't ya!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


He sure did :Cool:   And has hit the hay. :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

> And saw some public land deer didn't ya!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yep, awesome day yesterday


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Isn't life great on days like that Sean?

----------


## seandundee

I hope i get another monkey in my trap today!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## jord

Living the dream. You'll get them mate. I've had a lot of luck with snares in the past. Just tie them toa s olid anchor and leave the set in the rabbits little highways. Away from the burrows works best. Good luck.

----------


## jord

Living the dream. You'll get them mate. I've had a lot of luck with snares in the past. Just tie them to a solid anchor and leave them set in the rabbits little highways. Away from the burrows works best. Good luck.  ***

----------


## seandundee

Nope, no possums today, i found out where i wanna set a snare though


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nope, no possums today, i found out where i wanna set a snare though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Good stuff Sean, keep your eye out for other runs and set a few.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seandundee

I dont know if this track is from a rabbit, or just Grandads stupid dog, because his dog has made a few tracks
But he said he saw a rabbit 2 days ago next to where i found the track


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

I got a possum in my trap today :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I got a possum in my trap today


Excellent Sean.  Have you had a good school holiday?  Will you be in the Maimai with your dad tomorrow morning?

----------


## seandundee

> Excellent Sean.  Have you had a good school holiday?  Will you be in the Maimai with your dad tomorrow morning?


Yes i have and i will be thats why i have to go to bed now cus we are getting up at 5:30 am


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I got a possum in my trap today

----------


## P38

> I got a possum in my trap today


Some more pocket money Sean  :Thumbsup:

----------

